# New Tiel! (Pics)



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

HI! 

Peano now has a lady friend!

So, Shes a cinnamon Tiel, and her name is Sunny!

Heres some pics:


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaaw shes cute their both adorable


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

very very cute thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Everybodys cockatiel names are Sunny! :wacko: Its a very common name is guess! LOL!!!!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

so cute pic  @ morla, sunny is a very nice name


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Sunny is sooo cute! What a lovely little face  Peano is gorgeous too


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

munnith said:


> so cute pic  @ morla, sunny is a very nice name


I know! Sunny is such a happy, beautiful name!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What pretty tiels


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are beautiful together.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like we are having a recent outburst of Sunnies. :rofl: At this rate we will soon need our own forum section just for the Sunnies!


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree! I didn't realise it was such a commen name! 
anyways, my dad thought it would be funny to call her "hank", and soon my brothers, being boys, where in on it, so I had to think of a name fast and Sunny comes to mind! I think it's a great name for such a happy tiel!
(My brothers and dad have started calling Sunny, Sunny bill williams after the rugby player now, but atleast shes not hank.)

*facepalm*


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

What a lovely couple.


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

both of them looks so cute


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, hopefully I will get to breed them later in the year.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Very pretty little girl, but she is not cinnamon... she is Lutino.


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, it's just the pic! Sorry, my camera quality is pretty crap... She is a cinnamon, her breeder said so, and she is actually more silvery coloured on the back on the wings and her back.

:tiel4:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she is a cinnamon


----------

